# Fissedens tips with filamentous algae strands



## sr20det (17 Jul 2012)

I am not sure but my fissedens is covered in a barely visible thin strand of algae I think, originally thought it was the plant growing as each fillement in on each tip of the fissedens, seems a single strand for every leaf.

Its kinda a low tech tank (3.5w LED Light, tank is in sig) I havent dosed until the last 3-4 weeks of anything, managed to get some API Leaf and Seachem Phospherous, and have been dosing according to dosage twice a week. As its just laying about.

Its a 14l Nano too so isnt massive.  now I have easy carbo and hear it can help, but as its low tech and a shrimp tank, i havent dosed anything like it, due to fear of affecting the shrimp.  

There is no co2 and have no intention of adding in all honesty.  But can add liquid carbon to deal with algae at this early stage if its safe for the inhabitants?  I could remove the fissedens as its on mesh and hasnt really grown much. And treat it elsewhere in a tub or the likes on window sill for a few days?

The other cause I read is lack of flow, my flow is weak, I have a 210l p/h HOB but have to admit, flow isnt amazing, but in a shrimp tank, not sure if i would want to add any more? I though 210lph would have sufficed?  if I removed the fissedens in question on mesh, and placed into a tank with high flow would it help?

At the moment it is barely visible, but with some squinting I can see it, so thinking whilst it is in its early stage be the best time to action?  And only my fissedens seems affected at the moment.


----------



## spyder (17 Jul 2012)

Be careful treating with liquid carbon. I fried some fissidens this way on a window sill.

Do you have any floating plants? Shading can help reduce light intensity thus helping deal with the thread algae.


----------



## sr20det (17 Jul 2012)

spyder said:
			
		

> Be careful treating with liquid carbon. I fried some fissidens this way on a window sill.
> 
> Do you have any floating plants? Shading can help reduce light intensity thus helping deal with the thread algae.



No floating plants as such, well the java fern needle leaf loops over surface and moss does provide shade. It isnt really that bright IMO, 3.5w LED? Well of course enough to cause algae it seems.  I could add siesta periods, lights out on alternate days.  Seeing its only one mesh affected its seems much easier to remove.  But glad for the update, as i would not have wanted to fry it, and it did seem the best option to me.

I could remove and pump in yeast CO2 into a container? For a small period of time?  Maybe the carbon via gas method would suffice?

Shrimp dont seem to touch it , nor do the Ramshorns it seems?

None of my java fern, anubias, willow, xmas is affected it seems, only the fissedens?


----------



## sr20det (17 Jul 2012)

Could I use carbonated water in a small tub by a window to treat it?  was thinking it might help?


----------



## sr20det (17 Jul 2012)

sr20det said:
			
		

> Could I use carbonated water in a small tub by a window to treat it?  was thinking it might help?


Anyone?


----------



## ghostsword (17 Jul 2012)

No light for a week and some easycarbo on the tank..


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## sr20det (17 Jul 2012)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> No light for a week and some easycarbo on the tank..
> 
> 
> ___________________________
> ...


As mentioned by spyder, easy Carbo could fry the fissedens. As well as being bad for shrimp. Hence removing affected piece from tank allows for harsh treatments. Got some sparkling water, but not sure if its the right way to go.


----------



## ghostsword (18 Jul 2012)

I got fissidens, and dose easy carbo. No issues. Just don't go crazy on it and you will be fine.

When you come to pick up the ferns I will show you.


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## ghostsword (18 Jul 2012)

But yes.. Remove from tank to treat it.. Just don't dose too much carbo, in excess it kills plants.


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## sr20det (18 Jul 2012)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> But yes.. Remove from tank to treat it.. Just don't dose too much carbo, in excess it kills plants.
> 
> 
> ___________________________
> ...



Thanks bud, ok, maybe be a bit tight with the easy carbo when dosing.


----------



## spyder (29 Jul 2012)

My fissidens was in a jar and I only added a few drops here and there. It still turned orange. You will have to be very careful in small volumes of water with EC. 

As you have shrimp, reducing light intensity and duration maybe a better option although many dose EC with shrimp with no ill effects.

If you can remove it and place it in a tank with good flow and co2 you could try that. Remove as much as possible before you start. It may return when you put it back in the shrimp tank though if the cause has not been fixed.


----------



## sr20det (29 Jul 2012)

spyder said:
			
		

> My fissidens was in a jar and I only added a few drops here and there. It still turned orange. You will have to be very careful in small volumes of water with EC.
> 
> As you have shrimp, reducing light intensity and duration maybe a better option although many dose EC with shrimp with no ill effects.
> 
> If you can remove it and place it in a tank with good flow and co2 you could try that. Remove as much as possible before you start. It may return when you put it back in the shrimp tank though if the cause has not been fixed.



Thanks bud, I already removed the said piece and put on a tub, and applied EC via syringe squrting directly to area about 0.4 ml which is about 4-5 drops, and then left for about 3-4 days, and things started going orange, so I then removed and placed in clean water for the last week. Still orange, not sure if it will recover?  

I have been dosing EC directly to the tank now, so far so good, as 14l I beleive the dose is 0.28ml per day, so been dosing 0.3, and no ill effects and shrimp are ok.  May just carry on, though it was suppposed to be a low tech tank


----------

